# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  PRODUCCIÓN DE HARINAS - SUPER FOODS

## PRODUCTOS NATURALES JRD

_*** SUPER FOODS ANDINOS Y AMAZÓNICOS***_ **** SUPER MACA ***
*** SUPER POWDER ***
​ VENTAS AL POR MAYOR Y MENOR*  _CENTRAL DE PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS: 966-896-718_ _ventas.inversionesjrd@gmail.com_  _CONOCE MÁS DE NOSOTROS: 
@PRODUCTOS NATURALES JRD  _ Temas similares: Artículo: Perú viajará a Madrid con sus Super Foods Artículo: Perú: misión Super Foods logra compromisos de negocios por US$ 408,000 en China Artículo: Los Super Foods cautivan a empresarios de Texas Artículo: Super Foods Perú espera superar US$ 220 millones en expectativas de negocio en Berlín Artículo: Super Foods Perú se presentan en feria de alimentos de Estados Unidos

----------

